
Our Universe is too vast for even the most imaginative sci-fi - a_w
https://aeon.co/ideas/our-universe-is-too-vast-for-even-the-most-imaginative-sci-fi
======
avmich
Reminds this Yudkowsky's quote from a good article:

"Graham's number is far beyond my ability to grasp. I can describe it, but I
cannot properly appreciate it. (Perhaps Graham can appreciate it, having
written a mathematical proof that uses it.) This number is far larger than
most people's conception of infinity. I know that it was larger than mine. ...
"

[http://www.mrob.com/pub/math/largenum-4.html#superclass](http://www.mrob.com/pub/math/largenum-4.html#superclass)

